# Hawaii Resorts Availability



## Vkothari916 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello I am a soon to be HGVC timeshare owner (in contract resale) and wanted to make a reservation for Hawaii for summer 2019. What is the general availability in Hawaii (resorts in both Oahu and Big Island) if I were to book at around the 9 month window? I am pretty flexible in what resort I stay at. 

Also I wanted to make a 2 week back to back reservation. Would I be able to use 2018 points for summer 2019? Thanks!


----------



## GT75 (Jun 24, 2018)

First save your 2018 points to 2019, for a fee.  Then, when you make club reservations in 2019, it will first pull from your saved points.  

You shouldn’t have a problem if you start to book exactly when 276 day club season window opens.  Book first 3 days(exactly at midnight est) and then add a day. (Walk the reservation).  O’ahu will be harder than BI so I would get that settled first.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2018)

Summer is peak season for families with kids so expect more competition.

*During peak summer months (when the kids are out of school) there will be more competition for oceanfront properties compared to non-oceanfront properties. *This applies to all timeshare locations (not just Hawaii and not just HGVC). So it’s best to be as flexible as possible with your travel dates. All unit types and sizes may not be available.

*Some members will try to stretch their points. As a result, Hawaii rooms that cost the least amount of points will generally be reserved first.  *Most summer school breaks overlap between late June through late August so expect the most competition during this timeframe. And most families will want to book a two bedroom or larger.
​*If you’ve never been to Hawaii then you might like this thread regarding the two destinations.*
Best HGVC in Hawaii for first timer? - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/best-hgvc-in-hawaii-for-first-timer.212842/

*The TUG Sticky Thread at the top of the forum has lots of info on each of the HGVC resorts*
​OAHU
Hilton Hawaiian Village is a 22 acre oceanfront hotel property on a large stretch of beach in Waikiki. This resort contains a mixture of hotel rooms and timeshare rooms. 4 out of the 5 HGVC resorts (Lagoon Tower, Kalia Tower, Grand Waikikian Tower and Grand Islander Tower) are located within the Hilton Hawaiian Village (see map below). Many of the HGVC rooms on the hotel property offer great ocean views. HGVC guests have access to all of the hotel amenities (however at hotel prices).

HGVC’s Hokulani property is not integrated with the Hilton Hawaiian Village. It's a standalone boutique hotel building in the heart of busy Waikiki just off the main shopping strip.

Additional info on Oahu properties 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...aikiki-for-february-2019.273218/#post-2135131
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/anniversary-trip-to-hawaii-which-resort-on-oahu.259637/


BIG ISLAND
3 out of the 4 HGVC Resorts (Bay Club, Kohala Suites & Kings’ Land) are inland near Hilton’s 62 acre oceanfront Hotel property (Hilton Waikoloa Village). The 4th HGVC resort property (Ocean Tower) is located within the Hilton Waikoloa Village resort and is currently under construction. All hotel rooms in the existing Ocean Tower (600) will be converted into timeshare units. 140 of hotel rooms will be converted in the 1st phase and the remains 460 hotel rooms will be converted in the 2nd phase. Timeshare units in the first phase will be available in 2019.

All HGVC guests have access to the hotel amenities at Hilton Waikoloa Village. Ocean Tower, Kohala Suites and Kings’ Land guests have free access to the larger pools at Hilton Waikoloa Village. Bay Club guests must pay for pool access Hilton Waikoloa Village. There is an internal HGVC resort shuttle that stops at the Hilton property and two local shopping malls.

NOTE: Hilton Waikoloa Village resort property does not have a swimmable beach (extremely rocky).

Additional info on Big Island properties
Interested in opinions on the 3 Big Island resorts - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-opinions-on-the-3-big-island-resorts.240857/
Photo album of The Bay Club - updated link to album & the thread https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/photo-album-of-the-bay-club.252509/
Kohala Suites - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/questions-about-kohala-suites.237650/
Kings’ Land Phase 1 vs Phase 2 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030
Kings’ Land Phase 3 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238439
Ocean Tower - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...an-tower-is-in-the-reservation-system.270841/
Ocean Tower - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-timeshares-at-waikoloa.268391/
Why go to HGVC on the big island at all? - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/why-go-to-hgvc-on-the-big-island-at-all.236611/


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2018)

*BIG ISLAND WAIKOLOA RESORT AREA*




*Platinum Season Point Chart*
Weeks 1–18, 23–35, 42–52* (Daily and weekly points listed below)*
Unit type / Monday thru Thursday per night / Friday thru Sunday per night / weekly rate

*The Bay Club*
1 Bedroom 480 960 4,800
1 Bedroom Plus 620 1,240 6,200
2 Bedroom Plus 840 1,680 8,400

*Kohala Suites *
2 Bedroom 700 1,400 7,000
2 Bedroom Plus 840 1,680 8,400
2 Bedroom Premier 960 1,920 9,600

*Kings’ Land *(3 phases; different point requirement depending on phase)
1 Bedroom 480 960 4,800
1 Bedroom 720 1,440 7,200
1 Bedroom Plus 620 1,240 6,200
1 Bedroom Plus 930 1,860 9,300
1 Bedroom Premier 1,260 2,520 12,600
2 Bedroom 700 1,400 7,000
2 Bedroom 1,050 2,100 10,500
2 Bedroom Plus 840 1,680 8,400
2 Bedroom Plus 1,260 2,520 12,600
2 Bedroom Premier 1,440 2,880 14,400
3 Bedroom Premier 1,725 3,450 17,250
3 Bedroom Premier 2,300 4,600 23,000

*Ocean Tower (under construction - opening in 2019)*
Studio  3,400
Studio Ocean View  9,300
1 Bedroom  4,800
1 Bedroom Partial Ocean View 7,200
1 Bedroom Ocean View  9,300
1 Bedroom Large 7,200
1 Bedroom Large Partial Ocean View  9,300
1 Bedroom Large Ocean View  16,800
2 Bedroom  10,500
2 Bedroom Ocean View  19,200
2 Bedroom Penthouse  17,500
2 Bedroom Penthouse Partial Ocean View  21,000
2 Bedroom Penthouse Ocean View  24,000
3 Bedroom Partial Ocean View 23,000
3 Bedroom Penthouse Ocean View 28,750
​


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2018)

*HILTON HAWAIIAN VILLAGE RESORT*

*



*

*Platinum Season Point Chart*
Weeks 1–18, 23–35, 42–52* (Daily and weekly points listed below)*
Unit type / Monday thru Thursday per night / Friday thru Sunday per night / weekly rate

*Kalia Tower Tower*
Studio 220 440 2,220
1 Bedroom 480 960 4,800
1 Bedroom Plus 620 1,240 6,200

*Lagoon Tower Tower*
Studio 220 440 2,200
1 Bedroom 480 960 4,800
1 Bedroom Plus 620 1,240 6,200
2 Bedroom 700 1,400 7,000
2 Bedroom Plus 840 1,680 8,400
2 Bedroom Premier 960 1,920 9,600
3 Bedroom Plus 960 1,920 9,600

*Hokulani (not at HHV; off site property)*
1 Bedroom 480 960 4,800
1 Bedroom Plus 620 1,240 6,200
_Note: Club Reservation window starts at 6 months (instead of the normal 9 months)_

*Grand Waikikian Tower*
1 Bedroom 720 1,440 7,200
1 Bedroom Plus 930 1,860 9,300
1 Bedroom Premier 1,260 2,520 12,600
2 Bedroom 1,050 2,100 10,500
2 Bedroom Plus 1,260 2,520 12,600
2 Bedroom Premier 1,440 2,880 14,400
2 Bedroom Penthouse 2,400 4,800 24,000
3 Bedroom Penthouse 2,875 5,750 28,750

*Grand Islander Tower (newest tower opened in 2018)*
1 Bedroom 720 1,440 7,200
1 Bedroom Plus 930 1,860 9,300
1 Bedroom Premier 1,260 2,520 12,600
1 Bedroom Premier Luxury 1,680 3,360 16,800
2 Bedroom 840 1,680 8,400
2 Bedroom Plus 1,260 2,520 12,600
2 Bedroom Premier 1,440 2,880 14,400
2 Bedroom Premier Luxury 1,920 3,840 19,200
2 Bedroom Penthouse 1,750 3,500 17,500
2 Bedroom Penthouse Plus 2,100 4,200 21,000
2 Bedroom Penthouse Premier 2,400 4,800 24,000
3 Bedroom Penthouse Premier 2,875 5,750 28,750
_Note: Club Reservation window starts at 6 months (instead of the normal 9 months)_​


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jun 24, 2018)

GT75 said:


> First save your 2018 points to 2019, for a fee.  Then, when you make club reservations in 2019, it will first pull from your saved points.
> 
> You shouldn’t have a problem if you start to book exactly when 276 day club season window opens.  Book first 3 days(exactly at midnight est) and then add a day. (Walk the reservation).  O’ahu will be harder than BI so I would get that settled first.


If I keep adding 1 day at a time there are no additional fees involved?


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 24, 2018)

Vay said:


> If I keep adding 1 day at a time there are no additional fees involved?



Correct.
.


----------



## mapsd (Jun 24, 2018)

GT75 said:


> ... Book first 3 days(exactly at midnight est) and then add a day. (Walk the reservation). ...


Why only book 3 days initially?
Does it register quicker?/unlikely to find 6-7 consecutive days?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 24, 2018)

Because you can only book 9 months out from Check-out..  So by booking only three days, you can start getting your dates sooner.  Otherwise someone, that is booking a shorter trip, or wants and earlier date can grab them.


----------



## csodjd (Jun 24, 2018)

Vay said:


> Hello I am a soon to be HGVC timeshare owner (in contract resale) and wanted to make a reservation for Hawaii for summer 2019. What is the general availability in Hawaii (resorts in both Oahu and Big Island) if I were to book at around the 9 month window? I am pretty flexible in what resort I stay at.
> 
> Also I wanted to make a 2 week back to back reservation. Would I be able to use 2018 points for summer 2019? Thanks!


My experience at Lagoon Tower in Oahu is that early August can be difficult. Home weeks fill up in that time period. My understanding is that this is the primary time for the owners from Japan with families to come over.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 24, 2018)

Big Island will have more availability than Oahu.  Just the way demand falls.  Better for me as I like BI better anyway.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2018)

csodjd said:


> My experience at Lagoon Tower in Oahu is that early August can be difficult. Home weeks fill up in that time period. My understanding is that this is the primary time for the owners from Japan with families to come over.



Yes, it was reported that HGVC sold three week packages for the August timeframe  (see old post below)



jehb2 said:


> ...When Lagoon Tower first opened they weren't aware of Obon in Japan and a lot of Japanese wanted to buy a fixed week that would allow them to vacation at HHV during Obon.  But Obon is like Easter, the actual date varies each year. * To make it so that Japanese members could be guaranteed a reservation during Obon they offered/sold them 3 week fixed packages*....


----------



## mapsd (Jun 24, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Because you can only book 9 months out from Check-out..  So by booking only three days, you can start getting your dates sooner.  Otherwise someone, that is booking a shorter trip, or wants and earlier date can grab them.


Thanks.
Good strategy!

So can you book a max 3 nights at _exactly_ 9 months? or do you wait til 9 m + 3 days?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2018)

You’ll book 3 nights checking out exactly at 9 months

See this thread for further details
*Can someone explain walking a reservation (March 2018) - *https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/can-someone-explain-walking-a-reservation.270772/​


----------



## GT75 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just to clarify, it is specifically 276 days (even though we say 9 months).    This makes a difference especially in getting this booking.    The day opens for booking at midnight EST, so you should be prepared to get your “foot in the door” in making that first 3-day booking then.

The other thing that I will add is that you can look to see if there is availability for the dates that you ultimately want to book in the reservation system.

I hope that is all clear.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 25, 2018)

GT75 said:


> *....The other thing that I will add is that you can look to see if there is availability for the dates that you ultimately want to book in the reservation system.*





alwysonvac said:


> *...*So it’s best to be as flexible as possible with your travel dates. *All unit types and sizes may not be available*



Here’s what I saw in September 2017 while looking at 2018 summer availability 10+ months out.

In the online reservation system, availability beyond the 9 month club reservation window is grayed out. We can see that most of the two bedroom unit types between Saturday 7/28 through Saturday 9/01 were completely booked before the Club Reservation window opened. And there is no way to tell online how many two bedroom (2RL) units were actually left.


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jun 26, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Here’s what I saw in September 2017 while looking at 2018 summer availability 10+ months out.
> 
> In the online reservation system, availability beyond the 9 month club reservation window is grayed out. We can see that most of the two bedroom unit types between Saturday 7/28 through Saturday 9/01 were completely booked before the Club Reservation window opened. And there is no way to tell online how many two bedroom (2RL) units were actually left.


Wow! This is really discouraging to see as someone with kids in school who can only travel around vacation period. What’s the benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holidays dates are almost impossible to get or need to be “gamed” with strategies (i.e. walk a reservation). Overall do you feel a HGVC membership (even resale) is worth it both financially and accessibility wise?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 26, 2018)

You should own at the property if you want priority during peak times.

There is availability for units with higher point values and on the Big Island that u can trade during club season more easily


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 26, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Here’s what I saw in September 2017 while looking at 2018 summer availability 10+ months out.
> 
> In the online reservation system, availability beyond the 9 month club reservation window is grayed out. We can see that most of the two bedroom unit types between Saturday 7/28 through Saturday 9/01 were completely booked before the Club Reservation window opened. And there is no way to tell online how many two bedroom (2RL) units were actually left.



Looking at the availability for july and august 2018 and having in mind that those months are just around the corner, its not as bad as i would have thought. Agree there aren't much there but you could piece together a vacation. You could get 10-17 of aug in a 2br premier lux ocean view worth 19,200 points. 



CalGalTraveler said:


> You should own at the property if you want priority during peak times.
> 
> There is availability for units with higher point values and on the Big Island that u can trade during club season more easily



Agree if you have a certain location you wish to go to during peak time you should own there. Thats why some buy Hawaii and others buy Vegas. Those that buy Vegas most likely do it for the low MF and use those points during the 276 day booking window. Most that buy Hawaii do it for the 12 months booking window.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2018)

Vay said:


> Wow! This is really discouraging to see as someone with kids in school who can only travel around vacation period. What’s the benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holidays dates are almost impossible to get or need to be “gamed” with strategies (i.e. walk a reservation). Overall do you feel a HGVC membership (even resale) is worth it both financially and accessibility wise?



That was availability at the Lagoon tower which is one of 4 towers at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV). It doesn't mean the others had limited availability during this timeframe.

Don't be discouraged. You can reserve something in the summer at HHV as long as you book when the window opens and have some flexibility. Depending on what is available, you may need to book a different travel date, different room types and/or split your stay across multiple towers at HHV.

Here's another screen capture in September 2017 while looking at 2018 summer availability at the Lagoon Tower. This was actually at the 9 month mark. The Club Reservation window was available through June 11 checkout. A three night minimum would be a 6/8 checkin with a 6/11 checkout.

The key with traveling during high demand times is to have some flexibility. August was bad for two bedrooms but June was much better.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 26, 2018)

Which of the Oahu resorts and room types are most popular and why ?


----------



## hurnik (Jun 26, 2018)

Isn't august that big Japanese holiday or something and that's why Oahu is very difficult to get (even for owners) at that time?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Isn't august that big Japanese holiday or something and that's why Oahu is very difficult to get (even for owners) at that time?


Yes the Japanese holiday was covered in an early post in this thread (see quote in post #12). HGVC sold some fixed weeks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Which of the Oahu resorts and room types are most popular and why ?



There are lots of threads regarding the Oahu resorts and room types. I provided some links in post #3.

Here’s a high level summary.

*For some folks, it’s all about the number of points required *
- Lagoon and Kalia Towers are popular due to the lower point requirement
- Lagoon and Kalia Towers are the only towers that offer studio units (2200 Points for the week)

*For some folks, it’s all about the view and the balcony* 
- no ocean view (aka standard view, Mountain View, resort view)
- partial ocean view
- ocean-view (some are better than others)
- oceanfront (only available in the Lagoon Tower - two bedroom premier)
- penthouse  (two and three bedroom penthouse units in Lagoon, Waikikian and Islander)

*For some folks, it’s all about the amenities in room washer/dryer, separate tub and shower, etc*
- Grand Islander is the newest (opened in 2017) and will offer the latest and greatest
- Grand Waikikian (open ten years ago in 2008) offers more than the older two towers
- Kalia Tower is a hotel room conversion
- Lagoon  Tower is an older apartment building conversion


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 27, 2018)

Vay said:


> Wow! This is really discouraging to see as someone with kids in school who can only travel around vacation period. What’s the benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holidays dates are almost impossible to get or need to be “gamed” with strategies (i.e. walk a reservation). Overall do you feel a HGVC membership (even resale) is worth it both financially and accessibility wise?



Vay, all timesharing is a balancing act between flexibility and availability. At one end of the spectrum you have fixed time and fixed unit timeshares. They have zero flexibility but 100% availability. On the other end of the spectrum, you would have a points system tied to no particular timeshare and everybody grabs at the same time. Maximum flexibility and minimum availability. (Note: I am talking about timeshares in general, not any particular place/system.)

There is no "free lunch". One has to determine where on the spectrum you need to be, and buy accordingly. Also note that many big timeshare system deal with this partially by "rationing by price" or by "rationing by location". HGVC does "rationing by location" by having an owner's only window for booking in advance of points booking. Marriott tends to "ration by price", but that is too complex to discuss here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rjp123 (Jun 27, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> *Hokulani (not at HHV; off site property)*
> 1 Bedroom 480 960 4,800
> 1 Bedroom Plus 620 1,240 6,200
> _Note: Club Reservation window starts at 6 months (instead of the normal 9 months)_​



HHI and Waikiki is excellent.  We are staying at the Hokulani in September and are excited to check out the new property.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 27, 2018)

Vay said:


> Wow! This is really discouraging to see as someone with kids in school who can only travel around vacation period. What’s the benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holidays dates are almost impossible to get or need to be “gamed” with strategies (i.e. walk a reservation). Overall do you feel a HGVC membership (even resale) is worth it both financially and accessibility wise?



Well, since you brought up the question of the "benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holiday dates are almost impossible to get"  I want to address that.  Others have already stated that if you want peak vacation periods when the kids are out of school you should own what size unit and where you want to vacation.  I totally agree with that.  Furthermore, if this was a traditional timeshare weeks system an owner would have to deposit their precious school recess timeshare week for one to be able to exchange into it.  In addition, if you own say the 2nd week in July in a traditional timeshare week system you MUST go that particular week no other during the summer for you to use you week.  Otherwise, you would need to deposit your week and hope someone else deposited a week at your resort for the summer week you want.  I know with my Grandkids summer camp and my Son-in Law's work schedule the 3rd week in August is the time when we can vacation with them.  So even if we owned another summer week it wouldn't work for us to vacation with them.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 27, 2018)

Vay said:


> Wow! This is really discouraging to see as someone with kids in school who can only travel around vacation period. What’s the benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holidays dates are almost impossible to get or need to be “gamed” with strategies (i.e. walk a reservation). Overall do you feel a HGVC membership (even resale) is worth it both financially and accessibility wise?


Actually, I think HGVC does the best job of combining home resort peak time access with around the world access and flexibility.  Like you we are limited to the school calendar and HGVC does a better at this balance than MVCI and DVC.

I bought in the Lagoon tower because I knew I wanted to stay there during President's Week for the then foreseeable future and we have had no availability issues for over a decade. This year we are travelling in summer to HI and again had no issues getting into Lagoon. Meanwhile, I used my second Lagoon week to travel to Miami and (soon) the Big Island. And while I know I will have to be proactive if I want to go to Scotland or Spain next summer I know Orlando and Las Vegas are no problem.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 27, 2018)

rjp123 said:


> HHI and Waikiki is excellent.  We are staying at the Hokulani in September and are excited to check out the new property.



Have a wonderful stay. 
This is the only Oahu location I haven’t visited but it’s on my bucket list 

Here are some Hokulani videos.







Sky313 said:


> Here are some additional videos of the Hokulani (recently went myself)
> 
> Room:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jun 29, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> There are lots of threads regarding the Oahu resorts and room types. I provided some links in post #3.
> 
> Here’s a high level summary.
> 
> ...


I’ve been following your posts across different threads and you really do a thorough job providing useful and relevant info on various HGVC related topics. Great work and thank you!


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jun 29, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> That was availability at the Lagoon tower which is one of 4 towers at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV). It doesn't mean the others had limited availability during this timeframe.
> 
> Don't be discouraged. You can reserve something in the summer at HHV as long as you book when the window opens and have some flexibility. Depending on what is available, you may need to book a different travel date, different room types and/or split your stay across multiple towers at HHV.
> 
> ...


This definitely looks much better. Unfortunately my kids are on vacation only in July and August so looks like I wil be fighting the masses for room availability.


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jun 29, 2018)

Vay said:


> Wow! This is really discouraging to see as someone with kids in school who can only travel around vacation period. What’s the benefit of a timeshare point system if so many holidays dates are almost impossible to get or need to be “gamed” with strategies (i.e. walk a reservation). Overall do you feel a HGVC membership (even resale) is worth it both financially and accessibility wise?



Thanks for the valuable feedback. My question wasn’t necessarily about HGVC per se but the value of timeshares in general. I understand that it may pay if you tend to vacation in the same spot more often than not. However I had believed a point system is better suited for those who want a more varied vacation experience. But if it entails being awake at midnight 9 months in advance to the day and for almost every night for a week thereafter to book a vacation (and no guarantee that will even work), then why pay all those high upfront costs of purchase (even in resale) as well as annual dues and fees? If i had to book a straightforward hotel room in Hawaii 9 months in advance I am sure I would have little trouble finding something. 

Basically what is the advantage of timeshare vs hotel bookings? And is there a different point based timeshare system with generally greater availability (Marriott?). Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## GregT (Jun 30, 2018)

Vay said:


> Thanks for the valuable feedback. My question wasn’t necessarily about HGVC per se but the value of timeshares in general. I understand that it may pay if you tend to vacation in the same spot more often than not. However I had believed a point system is better suited for those who want a more varied vacation experience. But if it entails being awake at midnight 9 months in advance to the day and for almost every night for a week thereafter to book a vacation (and no guarantee that will even work), then why pay all those high upfront costs of purchase (even in resale) as well as annual dues and fees? If i had to book a straightforward hotel room in Hawaii 9 months in advance I am sure I would have little trouble finding something.
> 
> Basically what is the advantage of timeshare vs hotel bookings? And is there a different point based timeshare system with generally greater availability (Marriott?). Would appreciate any feedback.



Timeshares are not for everybody — frankly, timeshares are not for most people.  But TUGgers tend to be supporters/sometimes zealots of the the timeshare concept.

Although getting the reservation can be work, we love the extra space (1BR or 2BR) afforded by a timeshare, plus the full kitchen allowing us to eat in the unit when we wish to.   The quality of the units and the property amenities tend to be very high, and point systems can be useful to allow you to move between different locations.  Because I own timeshares, I vacation more frequently and bring friends/family with me that I would not do if I was paying rack rate or VRBO rental.

I’m now to the point where I dislike staying in a hotel room because of the lack of space and infrastructure.  But I am willing to work for the reservation and enjoy the challenge of figuring out how to maximize each of the different systems that I own.

There is a lot of data on this website on the advantages/disadvantages of timeshares and they are not for everybody.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 30, 2018)

Vay said:


> My question wasn’t necessarily about HGVC per se but the value of timeshares in general....Basically what is the advantage of timeshare vs hotel bookings? And is there a different point based timeshare system with generally greater availability (Marriott?).


Generally speaking there are two advantages to timeshares - staying in a villa/suite instead of a room and price.

If you usually travel with kids, grandparents, friends, etc. having the ability to reserve a 1, 2, or 3BR is wonderful. This is why we first got into timeshares with Disney. We splurged on a 2BR 'on property' and LOVED having a little apartment with kitchen, living room, washer/dryer, etc. But the price was ridiculous...so we bought into DVC. We found the same to be true in Hawaii - the price beachfront hotels want for suites is astronomical. So we bought EOY (Every Other Year) weeks on Oahu and Kauai.

If you are happy with a 'normal' hotel room the price vs flexibility equation is more difficult. But I know there are TUG folk out there who timeshare into studios (often at off-peak times) who are ecstatic at the value they get out of their timeshare purchase.

All of this is a lot easier/cheaper if there is somewhere you know you want to travel at least EOY for the foreseeable future. The HGVC home week advantage is great - we reserved the Lagoon tower on President's Week for a decade with no issues. And many resale MVCI weeks (which for the most part can't be enrolled/elected into points) are great values.

Lastly, points availability in HGVC is generally much better than MVCI. The flip side is that Marriott has more locations...many of which MVCI points owners constantly complain are 'never' available at peak times.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 30, 2018)

Vay said:


> Thanks for the valuable feedback. My question wasn’t necessarily about HGVC per se but the value of timeshares in general. I understand that it may pay if you tend to vacation in the same spot more often than not. However I had believed a point system is better suited for those who want a more varied vacation experience. But if it entails being awake at midnight 9 months in advance to the day and for almost every night for a week thereafter to book a vacation (and no guarantee that will even work), then why pay all those high upfront costs of purchase (even in resale) as well as annual dues and fees? If i had to book a straightforward hotel room in Hawaii 9 months in advance I am sure I would have little trouble finding something.
> 
> Basically what is the advantage of timeshare vs hotel bookings? And is there a different point based timeshare system with generally greater availability (Marriott?). Would appreciate any feedback.



Agreed it's not for everyone.  If I'm going for a week, I prefer something with a full kitchen to help save on costs for meals.  Plus a washer/dryer is quite handy as well.

My sister has a family and prefers a 2 BR setup so they get a room separate from the kids.  Very few hotels have a 2 BR setup with full kitchen/laundry.  And the ones that do (even in say, Orlando) are going to run far more than $145/night (she got her HGVC for free, so that's just her MF/club due cost if she used a home week reservation).

However:
A case in point is we went to Honolulu this Feb over Valentine's week.  I booked (HHonors points) a year in advance and there was only ONE room type.  9 months in advance (even using cash) there was only one room type left at $550+/night.  We had 5 nights (5th night free) WITH free breakfast and drinks (embassy suites).  Now, I could've gotten into Lagoon Tower, but by the time I used my points (no free breakfast AFAIK with HGVC since I don't own there), it was cheaper to use Hhonors points.

NYC W57th is another case in point.
Even when I can manage to snag 1-2 nights, with the fees/points (booking fee, and $85 cleaning fee) I can usually get a hotel with free breakfast cheaper.

So sometimes it's cheaper with a timeshare and sometimes not.

I've been able to leverage my SFX account to get some really good/cheap (IMO) at Vidanta/Grand Luxxe (by the time I pay all the fees/etc. I think it worked out to like $900 for a 2 BR for a week).

But it takes some work, you have to be flexible and a little saavy sometimes to decide which is better/cheaper.

If you have a very limited vacation window, I'd probably advise against a timeshare, UNLESS:
a) You plan to visit a specific area often
and
b) can get that specific week in a purchase


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 30, 2018)

For some vacationers cheapest is the primary criteria. For us, where we stay matters especially in Hawaii where you use the room a lot. I would take Lagoon any day over a hotel not on the beach - even if it costs a bit more.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> For some vacationers cheapest is the primary criteria. For us, where we stay matters especially in Hawaii where you use the room a lot. I would take Lagoon any day over a hotel not on the beach - even if it costs a bit more.



I agree. When we go to NYC we would stay at west57, it’s Location location location and the niceness of the rooms. If we ever went to Hawaii we would want to stay on the beach again location location location.


----------



## csodjd (Jul 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> For some vacationers cheapest is the primary criteria. For us, where we stay matters especially in Hawaii where you use the room a lot. I would take Lagoon any day over a hotel not on the beach - even if it costs a bit more.


Agree. That's why I've got two weeks in Lagoon tower, ocean view, a 1-bed (6200 pts) and a 2-bed (8400 pts). For now, while I still have one left in school, it means we have the home week booking -- so I've got 2019 Spring Break and 2019 July 4 week already booked. When she's off to college, and we can go in the fall, our 14,600 points will stretch out to 16 days for a 1-bedroom ocean view, and a bunch more if we opt for a studio. So, once you get outside the "prime" times (when school is out), there is great flexibility. But, if/while you are stuck with school out dates, owning where you want to go gets you there. I've had no problem getting my home week even during the primary times of spring break and August.

I know what an oceanfront or good ocean view "suite" costs in Hawaii. TS annual fees are way less, and you get more (like a kitchen, which saves a lot of $ on breakfast alone in Hawaii)!

And, once the school anchor is gone, we may buy some additional "cheap" points at another location, and use them for a longer fall stay in Hawaii.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 1, 2018)

+1 agree with csodjd. For us, the school anchor continues into college (and possibly grad school).  Then someday we will need the school anchor again for grandkids (!)

The notion of having a longer vacation in a 1 Bdrm or Studio in HI sounds appealing. Does anyone have photos of the 1 bdrm and studio rooms at Lagoon and views on the Diamond Head side? (we have only stayed in the 2 Bdrm OF units.)


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 1, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I agree. When we go to NYC we would stay at west57, it’s Location location location and the niceness of the rooms. If we ever went to Hawaii we would want to stay on the beach again location location location.



I can understand that you would rather a timeshare unit when you go to NYC just as we like it when we go to Honolulu.  You stated that when you go to NYC you stay at the West 57th street property.  However, unlike Honolulu I noticed that there was an $85 cleaning fee for short stays at the West 57th Street property while there wasn't at the Residences property.  Why do you want to stay at the West 57th Street property?


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jul 1, 2018)

csodjd said:


> Agree. That's why I've got two weeks in Lagoon tower, ocean view, a 1-bed (6200 pts) and a 2-bed (8400 pts). For now, while I still have one left in school, it means we have the home week booking -- so I've got 2019 Spring Break and 2019 July 4 week already booked. When she's off to college, and we can go in the fall, our 14,600 points will stretch out to 16 days for a 1-bedroom ocean view, and a bunch more if we opt for a studio. So, once you get outside the "prime" times (when school is out), there is great flexibility. But, if/while you are stuck with school out dates, owning where you want to go gets you there. I've had no problem getting my home week even during the primary times of spring break and August.
> 
> I know what an oceanfront or good ocean view "suite" costs in Hawaii. TS annual fees are way less, and you get more (like a kitchen, which saves a lot of $ on breakfast alone in Hawaii)!
> 
> And, once the school anchor is gone, we may buy some additional "cheap" points at another location, and use them for a longer fall stay in Hawaii.


Any idea what the going rate is for Lagoon Tower resales (1 or 2 bedroom)? Haven’t found much on ebay. Thanks.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 1, 2018)

Redweek has eight listings at the moment - some 1BR, some 2BR, some Every Other Year, some annual, some Garden View, some Ocean View - ranging in price from $3950 to $13,500. Ebay tends to attract distressed sellers so while great deals can be found better weeks/resorts are less common.


----------



## csodjd (Jul 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 agree with csodjd. For us, the school anchor continues into college (and possibly grad school).  Then someday we will need the school anchor again for grandkids (!)
> 
> The notion of having a longer vacation in a 1 Bdrm or Studio in HI sounds appealing. Does anyone have photos of the 1 bdrm and studio rooms at Lagoon and views on the Diamond Head side? (we have only stayed in the 2 Bdrm OF units.)


We just added the 2-bedroom. We've had the 1-bedroom (6200 pt) for a few years. We've been on the Diamond Head side, ocean view, each time. 

Here are some pictures taken from our 1-bedroom OV balcony in March 2016. This was room 2261. (My notes say any of the rooms xx61-xx65 are good, with floors 20-23 being best.) Top picture was late in the day, middle one is fairly early morning, third one is looking left of the Rainbow Tower toward Diamond Head. 

Main "issue" of these rooms, versus the 2-bedroom ocean front, is that the Rainbow Tower obscures part of the view toward Diamond Head. 

Below the three 2016 22nd floor pictures are some pictures from 2017, which was room 1664 (16th floor), also a 1-bedroom ocean view. 




 



 





Here are from room 1664, a 1-bedroom OV on the 16th floor. As you can see, the view toward Diamond Head is mostly obscured. But the ocean view is still good.


----------



## csodjd (Jul 1, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> Redweek has eight listings at the moment - some 1BR, some 2BR, some Every Other Year, some annual, some Garden View, some Ocean View - ranging in price from $3950 to $13,500. Ebay tends to attract distressed sellers so while great deals can be found better weeks/resorts are less common.


They actually have more than that listed. They have two "sections" that list Lagoon Tower rooms. There is the one that says "Lagoon Tower." But also a section just labeled, "Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) at Hilton Hawaiian Village." It, for instance, has two 9600 pt 2-bedroom Ocean front units in the Lagoon Tower for sale for $28-29,000, and an ocean view (8400 pt) for $18,500. So, basically, you're paying $10k more for ocean front vs ocean view, 9600 pt vs 8400 pt. 

The ocean front rooms are great, to be sure. I stayed there in 2013. But I think it's a better "deal" to get "cheap" points elsewhere and use them to "upgrade" to those ocean front rooms outside the prime times of spring break and August, and "settle" for the ocean view until the kids/school anchor is gone.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> ... Does anyone have photos of the 1 bdrm and studio rooms at Lagoon and views on the Diamond Head side? (we have only stayed in the 2 Bdrm OF units.)



Tug member Maverick1963’s 2014 Lagoon Tower studio photos - https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipPtJNbhyVGS_hZUEozE58iTwHhkdAcx-p70WgZ2
_Note:Only the Lagoon Tower studios on the penthouse floor have a balcony the others do not._

My 2010 Lagoon Tower one bedroom ocean view photos - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157623716277326


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jul 2, 2018)

Vay said:


> Thanks for the valuable feedback. My question wasn’t necessarily about HGVC per se but the value of timeshares in general. I understand that it may pay if you tend to vacation in the same spot more often than not. However I had believed a point system is better suited for those who want a more varied vacation experience. But if it entails being awake at midnight 9 months in advance to the day and for almost every night for a week thereafter to book a vacation (and no guarantee that will even work), then why pay all those high upfront costs of purchase (even in resale) as well as annual dues and fees? If i had to book a straightforward hotel room in Hawaii 9 months in advance I am sure I would have little trouble finding something.
> 
> Basically what is the advantage of timeshare vs hotel bookings? And is there a different point based timeshare system with generally greater availability (Marriott?). Would appreciate any feedback.



What do you value? That is the most important question.

Price? Flexibility? Location? Size? Amenities? Availability? Depending on what you value among these questions, those values describe the best fit for your needs.

Hotels are the most flexible. No buy-in required, lots of choice for availability, easier to reserve closer to usage. Drawback. Highest price per square foot, smallest place to stay. Hotels tend to have a particular amenity set.

Timeshares cover a large range currently, so it is hard to generalize. the more classic timeshare style tends to be more spacious, much cheaper per square foot, and have a different amenity set. Also you tend to be limited to where you own, and you have to pay for the timeshare every year, whether not not you use it.

Because the limitation of where you can vacation with classic timeshares, various "fixes" have been implemented to provide more flexibility. The first was the exchange corporations, such as II and RCI. The big systems themselves got into providing more flexibility, with selling "season" period timeshares, and later with points systems. This was done to help sell the timeshares, by getting more people to buy a more "hotel" like property. Each system is a unique entity, with different rules and advantages. And different prices. . .

You mentioned the Marriott points system in passing. There is competition for high demand periods, just as much as classic timeshares. There are only so many rooms, and so much demand. Marriott rations by price. Let me give you a comparison.

A typical summer 2 bedroom Marriott Hawaii timeshare week runs around 6,000 points. (Some a little more some a little less.) Peak weeks (New years, for example), can run upward of 9,000 points. What does that cost on a daily basis? Well. . . with MFs at 57 cents a point, that would be $3420, or for 7 night $488 a night. For New Year's, that would be $5130, or $732 a night. (Or so, depending on view). That is how Marriott deals with high demand weeks, by charging more points to reduce the demand.

On the other hand, I own at Bay Club (Big Island) My current MF are around $1650 a week, or $235 a day. But I don't have ocean front, ocean view, or super fancy swimming pool. And to get the weeks I want, I have to plan a year (or more) in advance. (And I can't book New Year's or Christmas at all . . .) I value price over short term flexibility or fancy amenities. That's a personal choice and no one is required to make the same choices.


----------



## csodjd (Jul 2, 2018)

I'd add one more TS characteristic. It creates something of a sense of obligation to take that vacation. It's a bit like when you belong to a gym. If you have an appointment with a trainer you're probably a lot more likely to go than if you just have to self-motivate to go. When you own a TS, you tend to feel committed to use it, and that's a good thing I think. It helps ensure you will take vacations.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks @csodjd and @alwysonvac for the helpful photos.

Good to know that the studios do not have a lanai.  Is there a reservation code to book the studio in the Penthouse?

@GT75 A suggestion: IMHO...it would be helpful to add these photos indexed to descriptions about the property in the stickys so people can find these and don't have to repeat asking about this info.  I know there are some indexed already and find them very helpful.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 2, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @csodjd and @alwysonvac for the helpful photos.
> 
> Good to know that the studios do not have a lanai.  Is there a reservation code to book the studio in the Penthouse?
> 
> @GT75 A suggestion: IMHO...it would be helpful to index posts with room photos to descriptions about the property in the stickys so people can find these and don't have to repeat asking about this info.



In the Lagoon Tower the only studio's that have Lanai's are the Penthouse Studios which are Studio Premiers.  The Regular Studios and Studio Pluses don't have Lanai's.  I believe that the Kalia Tower Studios, the only other Studios in the Hilton Hawaiian Village do have Lanai's.


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jul 2, 2018)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> What do you value? That is the most important question.
> 
> Price? Flexibility? Location? Size? Amenities? Availability? Depending on what you value among these questions, those values describe the best fit for your needs.
> 
> ...


That Marriott comparison was helpful. Thanks


----------



## GT75 (Jul 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @GT75 A suggestion: IMHO...it would be helpful to add these photos indexed to descriptions about the property in the stickys so people can find these and don't have to repeat asking about this info.  I know there are some indexed already and find them very helpful.



Good idea.   I will add when I am back in the States.


----------

